# Roubo



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

*The beginning, top.*

Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.









Leveling it up.


















I decided to go with poplar for most of the top. I have a cheap source of kiln dried poplar. I also think it is kind of soft for this application so for the front of the bench and the dog hole strip I am using ash. The bench will reside against a wall and most of the abuse will be on the front side where the wagon vise and leg vise will go. I am using Benchcrafted hardware for both the wagon vise and the leg vise.

Second step is to create a large rabbit for the wagon vise screw. This was a major excavation and a plunge router was employed. You are looking at the underside here.









Here it is finished.









The next step is bolt on the end cap. Here are the nut pockets I excavated for the bolts that holds the end cap.









Next up are the huge dovetails for the side to end cap joint.









Then to make the pins on the end cap. The end cap is red elm, I had a piece of this that was about the right size and I thought would be good for this application. This is still in progress and where I will end for tonight.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


Very exciting stuff here, enjoy your build which is the fun part. Will be watching this beauty in progress best of luck…BC


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


good start


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


i'm watching!!! thank you for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!]


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


Great setup, plan and progress!


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


Great start! You'll love the bench. I used Ash for the entire top on mine. It has worked out great, but it was a workout to flatten by hand! The popular might also keep the top from getting too slick. Mine turned out way too slick, so I am about to do some seasonal flattening and will rough it up a bit so boards won't slide around so much.

Good luck on your build.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


Looking very, very good. I really like the way you are doing the bolt-on end caps. If I were to build another one, I'd do the end caps that way. Looking forward to more posts on this build.

PS, how's that mallet holding up for you? It was nice to see it in your shop.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


Brandon, that mallet is working great. This project has a lot of big mortises and I find that I am reaching for it all of the time. The balance is great, thanks again.


----------



## mileskimball (Nov 19, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


Looks terrific!


----------



## ejvc (Jan 12, 2013)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


You did this in one day? That's pretty amazing. Onwards!!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *The beginning, top.*
> 
> Another Roubo build here. This is something that I really need. My old workbench that I built 30 years ago has gotten a bit rickety for hand planing I have found. I want something solid, so the only thing that moves when I plane a board is the plane. So I have begun to embark on a Roubo build. First step is the glue up.
> 
> ...


No, I did not do all of it in one day, I wish. This series of photos covers 3-4 hrs of shop time/day spread out over a week.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

*End Cap and Glue Up*

Working some more on the end cap today. Finished chopping out the pins on the end cap dovetails.









The fit was far from perfect so I had to do a little adjusting w/ a sanding block.









Here they are together, hope they mate up!


















After a bit more fussing I got them to go together, still far from perfect but functional. I'm still fairly new to hand cut dovetails.









I glued the dovetails and the front bench strip at the same time, here is the whole glue up. 









I used Titebond Extend for this glue up because it took a long time to lather up the dovetail parts and the full length of the outside strip. I didn't want the glue to grab before I nudged the dovetails home and got the clamps set. This is the first time I have tried this glue. It made the glue up a little more of a relaxed effort than it would w/ Titebond II.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

bondogaposis said:


> *End Cap and Glue Up*
> 
> Working some more on the end cap today. Finished chopping out the pins on the end cap dovetails.
> 
> ...


very nice crisp lines on the joinery. that's one massive top!

looking good so far


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *End Cap and Glue Up*
> 
> Working some more on the end cap today. Finished chopping out the pins on the end cap dovetails.
> 
> ...


Looks good man. I have the same scene in my shop night now. Are you gonna do big through tenon/dovetails where the legs meet the top? That's what I'm debating.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *End Cap and Glue Up*
> 
> Working some more on the end cap today. Finished chopping out the pins on the end cap dovetails.
> 
> ...


BRK, I've pretty much decided not to do those big dovetail in the sides of the legs. I'm going to go with through mortises and wedge them. Maybe pin them as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *End Cap and Glue Up*
> 
> Working some more on the end cap today. Finished chopping out the pins on the end cap dovetails.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Your end cap dovetails look great. I'm not doing those but I think I'm gonna go for the dovetails through top. I will probably use a combination of power/hand tools on em. I don't have the skills or quality saws to do justice by hand yet.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

*Wagon vise, legs and tenons.*

I got around to working on the Roubo a little bit more this week. Here's what I got so far. I installed the wagon vise. This took quite a bit of fiddling to get it working smooth. I don't know about you but when I get frustrated over something I find it best to just let it go and come back to it later or the next day. Generally a fresh approach makes everything go smoother for some reason.



















With the wagon vise done it was time to work on the legs. Here is the glue up, these are a massive 5" x 5" of ash.









After cleaning up the squeezeout I planed them to final size. Then I went on to cut the them to final length. The only saw in my shop that can handle something 5" thick is the bandsaw, but how to support them? They are quite heavy and unwieldy. I had to construct an out rigger for the bandsaw so I could crosscut the legs. Here is what I came up with.








I'm feeding one of them through here. 









Next step is to cut the tenons. I'm making the shoulder cuts by hand w/ a Japanese back saw. It went really well, I'm amazed at how well these saw work in 5" ash.









Then I made the rip cuts on the bandsaw.









I finished up the other sides of the tenons using exactly the same process and here are the legs ready to go.


















This is where I'm at to date. Next week I'll be chopping some big mortises for these tenons, stay tuned.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

bondogaposis said:


> *Wagon vise, legs and tenons.*
> 
> I got around to working on the Roubo a little bit more this week. Here's what I got so far. I installed the wagon vise. This took quite a bit of fiddling to get it working smooth. I don't know about you but when I get frustrated over something I find it best to just let it go and come back to it later or the next day. Generally a fresh approach makes everything go smoother for some reason.
> 
> ...


Great progress thus far, will you draw bore the tenons?


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

bondogaposis said:


> *Wagon vise, legs and tenons.*
> 
> I got around to working on the Roubo a little bit more this week. Here's what I got so far. I installed the wagon vise. This took quite a bit of fiddling to get it working smooth. I don't know about you but when I get frustrated over something I find it best to just let it go and come back to it later or the next day. Generally a fresh approach makes everything go smoother for some reason.
> 
> ...


My goodness those things are massive! This bench will have to be sold with the house!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Wagon vise, legs and tenons.*
> 
> I got around to working on the Roubo a little bit more this week. Here's what I got so far. I installed the wagon vise. This took quite a bit of fiddling to get it working smooth. I don't know about you but when I get frustrated over something I find it best to just let it go and come back to it later or the next day. Generally a fresh approach makes everything go smoother for some reason.
> 
> ...


Awesome bench to be Bondo!

Keep doing the good work.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

bondogaposis said:


> *Wagon vise, legs and tenons.*
> 
> I got around to working on the Roubo a little bit more this week. Here's what I got so far. I installed the wagon vise. This took quite a bit of fiddling to get it working smooth. I don't know about you but when I get frustrated over something I find it best to just let it go and come back to it later or the next day. Generally a fresh approach makes everything go smoother for some reason.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your progress, it looks great.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Wagon vise, legs and tenons.*
> 
> I got around to working on the Roubo a little bit more this week. Here's what I got so far. I installed the wagon vise. This took quite a bit of fiddling to get it working smooth. I don't know about you but when I get frustrated over something I find it best to just let it go and come back to it later or the next day. Generally a fresh approach makes everything go smoother for some reason.
> 
> ...


BC, I haven't made my mind up yet on the draw bore. I'm thinking I will either draw bore blind tenons or wedge through tenons. Hell, maybe do both. I'll see how the lower frame goes together before I have to decide and how the mortises go in the top.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

*It's got legs!*

I've been somewhat side tracked on this project but was able to get a few things accomplished. I was able to the cut mortises for the legs. Massive holes 2 1/2" deep. I had to get a special long pattern bit to able to use the plunge router. 









I had to make a couple of templates for the routing.









The next step was fine tune the fit on the tenons and cut them to length.









Once that was accomplished I wanted to rout the slot for the board jack. This is something that I thought would be much easier to do before the legs are permanent. It is 3/4" x 1 1/2" deep.









Here is how it looks with the legs in place. They are not attached yet, I am going to draw bore them to top the top w/ 5/8" white oak dowels.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's got legs!*
> 
> I've been somewhat side tracked on this project but was able to get a few things accomplished. I was able to the cut mortises for the legs. Massive holes 2 1/2" deep. I had to get a special long pattern bit to able to use the plunge router.
> 
> ...


That's a might fine bench Bondo, congratulations!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's got legs!*
> 
> I've been somewhat side tracked on this project but was able to get a few things accomplished. I was able to the cut mortises for the legs. Massive holes 2 1/2" deep. I had to get a special long pattern bit to able to use the plunge router.
> 
> ...


@Bondo-I just caught up with your blog on the Ruobo build. I am impressed so far; also a little jealous of your wagon vise. I hope your have some help or a big pulley block to roll that bench over!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's got legs!*
> 
> I've been somewhat side tracked on this project but was able to get a few things accomplished. I was able to the cut mortises for the legs. Massive holes 2 1/2" deep. I had to get a special long pattern bit to able to use the plunge router.
> 
> ...


Oh Ron looking BEASTLY, nice work…BC


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's got legs!*
> 
> I've been somewhat side tracked on this project but was able to get a few things accomplished. I was able to the cut mortises for the legs. Massive holes 2 1/2" deep. I had to get a special long pattern bit to able to use the plunge router.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, coming together nicely. Pretty clean mortises, at that size, not an easy thing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's got legs!*
> 
> I've been somewhat side tracked on this project but was able to get a few things accomplished. I was able to the cut mortises for the legs. Massive holes 2 1/2" deep. I had to get a special long pattern bit to able to use the plunge router.
> 
> ...


Love it. I am about the same place on mine. Think we gave our saw horse everything they could handle…hehe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's got legs!*
> 
> I've been somewhat side tracked on this project but was able to get a few things accomplished. I was able to the cut mortises for the legs. Massive holes 2 1/2" deep. I had to get a special long pattern bit to able to use the plunge router.
> 
> ...


Massive is right. Very nice progress, and great looking bench, Bondo. Contrats on progress so far, looking forward to the reveal now!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

*Stretchers*

I made a little more progress this week. I now have the stretchers cut and fit. The first thing to do is to cut the mortises. It took a lot of fiddling and was pretty slow going with the mortises that are 2 1/2" deep by 3/4". I could only get away with going about 3/16" w/ each pass that's a lot of passes to get 2 1/2" deep on eight mortises.

























Next up was the tenons. These went much faster. Here they are roughed in using a dado on the table saw.


















I decided to round over the tenons rather than square up the mortises, it's easier I think.









Then for final trail and error fitting.









Then let's see if everything will go together. This always makes me nervous, the dry fit is when any big mistakes show up. I'm happy, no major screw ups and everything fits to my standards. I can't glue up yet, there is a lot more to do on the leg vise before I can glue up.










Then I had time to work on making a couple of widgets for the leg vise. Roller brackets, I think they're called.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *Stretchers*
> 
> I made a little more progress this week. I now have the stretchers cut and fit. The first thing to do is to cut the mortises. It took a lot of fiddling and was pretty slow going with the mortises that are 2 1/2" deep by 3/4". I could only get away with going about 3/16" w/ each pass that's a lot of passes to get 2 1/2" deep on eight mortises.
> 
> ...


Well done. It's been fun to watch yours because you've been on similar steps that I've been on mine.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *Stretchers*
> 
> I made a little more progress this week. I now have the stretchers cut and fit. The first thing to do is to cut the mortises. It took a lot of fiddling and was pretty slow going with the mortises that are 2 1/2" deep by 3/4". I could only get away with going about 3/16" w/ each pass that's a lot of passes to get 2 1/2" deep on eight mortises.
> 
> ...


Nice! I've just started building my workbench, but it's not as substantial as yours.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

*Assembly*

I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench. 
















Here is the finished chop and parallel glide.








On to the rest of the bench. I cut the pins for drawboring first and set them on the heater. I was thinking that this would make them a bit more pliable. Buy the time I got done with boring all of the holes, 48 in all, the pegs were quite hot. If I held them for more than a second or two, ouch, they burned.










Then onto the final assembly. Slobbered some glue on the tenons slid everything into place and started whacking pins into place, oh what fun. It came out quite well, very solid, and immovable. Absolutely zero racking, I'm grateful for that.



























Nothing to do now except wait for the glue to dry. It has been a long haul to get to this stage. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


Looking good…Bondo, but you are speaking in tongues. "See the tunnel at the end of the light" must be some tunnel. : )

Going to be a good looking bench.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


I think I watched too many "Fractured Fairy Tales" in my youth.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


The beast is taking hold, great progress it's going to be well worth the grind and effort…BC


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


Aesthetically beefy, now that's one heck of a bench 
Bondo, great job!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful bench! I bet you can't wait to us it!


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


Bondo, it's getting closer! Good job!
Good to see others at the same phase of the project as you-I'm about to start draw-boring of my workbench, just waiting for leg vise hardware to arrive to fit it into the leg first.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


Hope you get some strong help when you have to flip that bad boy over.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


Nice bench, added to favorites, for future reference on my future build


----------



## Barton (Oct 15, 2007)

bondogaposis said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I was able to get the assembly done today. It was big day. I can see the tunnel at the end of the light! I have been working on the leg vise chop and all of the mortises and holes that have to be cut into the leg as well. This was much easier to do prior to assembling the bench.
> 
> ...


Hey all. For anyone contemplating this ambitious build, there's a Benchcrafted Glide vise on ebay. I decided to build an Adjustabench instead, which can't accommodate this vise.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

*Details, Details*

Time to get back to the Roubo build. I took a vacation to Mexico for 10 days and so my progress took a nose dive. I'm back at it now though. First thing I needed was to make a board jack. I wanted it to be 1 1/4" thick, I only have 8/4 stock that is 1 7/8" thick. So in order to rip it down I had rip both sides on the table saw and finish it off w/ a handsaw. If you want to know if your handsaw is dull try ripping through three inches of 1/4 sawn white oak.









The rest of the process was easy, cutting to shape and drilling some holes. Here it is in place. I drilled the dog holes in the top too.









The next thing is the bottom shelf. I cut the boards to length rabbeted 2 sides in ship lap configuration. Then I fit the end boards around the legs and allowed some spacing between each board to allow for movement.









And here is the bottom shelf installed.









Then I needed to make the pin for the parallel guide on the leg vise and a couple of pegs for the board jack.









That is where I'm at right now, very close to the end.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

bondogaposis said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> Time to get back to the Roubo build. I took a vacation to Mexico for 10 days and so my progress took a nose dive. I'm back at it now though. First thing I needed was to make a board jack. I wanted it to be 1 1/4" thick, I only have 8/4 stock that is 1 7/8" thick. So in order to rip it down I had rip both sides on the table saw and finish it off w/ a handsaw. If you want to know if your handsaw is dull try ripping through three inches of 1/4 sawn white oak.
> 
> ...


Looking top notch Bondo! Whats the little cross pin on the parallel guide pin?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> Time to get back to the Roubo build. I took a vacation to Mexico for 10 days and so my progress took a nose dive. I'm back at it now though. First thing I needed was to make a board jack. I wanted it to be 1 1/4" thick, I only have 8/4 stock that is 1 7/8" thick. So in order to rip it down I had rip both sides on the table saw and finish it off w/ a handsaw. If you want to know if your handsaw is dull try ripping through three inches of 1/4 sawn white oak.
> 
> ...


Really looking good and sturdy.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> Time to get back to the Roubo build. I took a vacation to Mexico for 10 days and so my progress took a nose dive. I'm back at it now though. First thing I needed was to make a board jack. I wanted it to be 1 1/4" thick, I only have 8/4 stock that is 1 7/8" thick. So in order to rip it down I had rip both sides on the table saw and finish it off w/ a handsaw. If you want to know if your handsaw is dull try ripping through three inches of 1/4 sawn white oak.
> 
> ...


Maur, it is so you can't shove the handle past the leg.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

bondogaposis said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> Time to get back to the Roubo build. I took a vacation to Mexico for 10 days and so my progress took a nose dive. I'm back at it now though. First thing I needed was to make a board jack. I wanted it to be 1 1/4" thick, I only have 8/4 stock that is 1 7/8" thick. So in order to rip it down I had rip both sides on the table saw and finish it off w/ a handsaw. If you want to know if your handsaw is dull try ripping through three inches of 1/4 sawn white oak.
> 
> ...


Looking great!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> Time to get back to the Roubo build. I took a vacation to Mexico for 10 days and so my progress took a nose dive. I'm back at it now though. First thing I needed was to make a board jack. I wanted it to be 1 1/4" thick, I only have 8/4 stock that is 1 7/8" thick. So in order to rip it down I had rip both sides on the table saw and finish it off w/ a handsaw. If you want to know if your handsaw is dull try ripping through three inches of 1/4 sawn white oak.
> 
> ...


coming along very well


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> Time to get back to the Roubo build. I took a vacation to Mexico for 10 days and so my progress took a nose dive. I'm back at it now though. First thing I needed was to make a board jack. I wanted it to be 1 1/4" thick, I only have 8/4 stock that is 1 7/8" thick. So in order to rip it down I had rip both sides on the table saw and finish it off w/ a handsaw. If you want to know if your handsaw is dull try ripping through three inches of 1/4 sawn white oak.
> 
> ...


That beast looks ready to work.

Edit: And for the record I very much understand your comment about dull saws and re-sawing. Everything I am doing on my tool chest right now requires re-sawn material. Progress is…slow.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

*It's Done!*

This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.









Now onto applying finish. I used a simple mixture of 1/3 MS, 1/3 BLO and 1/3 spar varnish. 









Next up is to apply suede to the vise chop and wagon vise and dogs. I used contact cement.


















That was the last step and here is the final product.



























It has been a long haul, I have been working on this off and on since November. I took time out to make many other projects including most of my Christmas presents and participated in two LJ tool swaps. I'm really thrilled w/ how this turned out and will be putting it to use shortly. I am planning on getting rid of my old bench that has served me well over the last 30 years but is now showing it's age and has developed the wobbles and is no longer able to claim valuable shop real estate. Thanks for following my blog.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


Wow Ron this is a beauty you should be thrilled, tickled pink and blown away with this new work mate congrats on your fine efforts!!!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty dang good. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


That's a bench to be proud of. Well done.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## JUC (Mar 23, 2013)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


Very nice bench, one to be proud of. 
I am new to this site can you explain the reason for the suede. How thick is it? Will leather work as well?
Thanks!
Jeffrey


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


The suede is to help hold workpieces w/o marring them. The extra friction provided also allows for solid work holding with less vise pressure. The suede is about 1/16" thick, I'm guessing. Suede is the right material here, regular leather would protect the wood but is too slick to provide any help in holding the wood w/o a lot of vise pressure.


----------



## JUC (Mar 23, 2013)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information!! Where does one buy suede?
Jeffrey


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


Benchcrafted included the suede with the vises, but you can get it anywhere they sell leather like Tandy.


----------



## JUC (Mar 23, 2013)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


I just love the way people on this site help others. I really enjoy being a member and learning so much from all of you. 
Thanks again for your help!!
Jeffrey


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


Nice lookin bench, I got me some suede from the local " quarter store" found a leather jacket, total cost? 0 pennies since I dropped off a couple bags of kids clothes as donation.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


what a beautiful job,you truely have created a beautiful bench.ive enjoyed looking at all of your work, very nice, and i also love Montana, have a friend in Bozeman..and ive been in Montana quite a few times..beautiful country…and the home of a few Grizzly's…which im a big fan of…will enjoy seeing your work…grizz


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

bondogaposis said:


> *It's Done!*
> 
> This is the grand finale. Here I'm doing the final leveling of the top. It was a ton of hand planing and sanding. It's not perfect but not too bad either. I only sanded to 100 grit, I don't want a slick surface.
> 
> ...


Nice build. Just down the road in Msla and starting one of my own. Got a little inspiration from yours.


----------

